# Buckets buckets buckets!!



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

What buckets do you guys use. My friends luckily are also car people, but they are like sheep and all use the chemical guys bucket with gamma lock lid, what do others use who are into keeping their TT shines?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, £29 for bucket  .. Cheapest plastic bucket I can find for me & spend the £29 on Shampoo & polish.  
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

B&Q do a good size bucket cheap enough


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

To Be fair I do like the idea of the lock lid for 2 reasons.

1) storing the cleaning equipment 
2) the only source of warm water is inside the house, unless I like boiling the metal 6 or 7 times and running backwards and forwards and wasting 15 minutes before even starting to clean. Now I can fill up the bucket inside and not worry about being the clumsy person I am and spilling it everywhere.

Like I said just want to hear what everyone else uses and get a bit of discussion about it. I always used to use a standard bucket but it has enlightened me to make it that bit easier!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Builders bucket - £1. 
Grit guard made from several sections of plastic kitchen sink mat - £1
Lives with all the other cleaning stuff in the cupboard under the stairs so lid not needed.

£29 for a bucket with a lid? Buck that!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I have two of Halfords red buckets and one of their black buckets. Rinse bucket, Wash bucket and wheel cleaning bucket. Never owned a grit guard, Basically all heavy particles fall to the bottom of your rinse bucket anyway so as long as your not dunking your mitt to the bottom of the bucket then your not going to get any contaminants onto the mitt. I make sure i give her a good scrub between every dunk into the wash bucket so any contaminants are off the mitt.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

These (x2) - http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/megu ... d-set.aspx

I've also got a couple of extra grit guards I keep in the rinse bucket to raise them abit - makes it easier to rub the lambswool against and keep it out of the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

2 chemical guys gamma seal 
1 swissvax gamma seal 
and 1 just normal bucket all have lids and all have grit guards


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

gamma seal buckets are worth the money air tight when lid on and also can be used to sit on when cleaning wheels or machine polishing so yeah a 30 quid bucket helps your back in long run


----------

